# I'm Devin, this is my A3.



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Hello there, 

I recently picked up a new A3 and wanted to introduce myself. I got the car at the beginning of the month and have been loving it so far. The dsg and gen3 combo are very peppy, and I cannot wait to enjoy the journey of ownership with her. It is my first Audi, and my first new car. So I am thrilled to start this process from day one. I have been on the forums since '07, and have fallen in love with vw/audi cars. I met my fiance and numerous friends through the hobby and community, and I am happy to start expanding it with this car. 

I will use this thread to track my ownership process and any changes to the car. In the past I tend to be detailed and as informative as possible with modding/customizing. So I hope to continue that here and contribute as much as possible. I have been lurking around the A3/S3 MQB forum a bit so far and like what I have seen - so let's keep it going. 

Some breif history on myself - First car was a '01 Lincoln LS V8 Sport, then a mkiv jetta 1.8t, and the last car was a B6 3.6 4motion Passat wagon. I will miss the wagon a lot, but the A3 has been a wonderful replacement so far. 

Prior threads:
Jetta
Passat

The car:
- 2015 Audi A3 2.0T Quattro, Premium
- Lotus grey, black interior
- Cold weather, Aluminum style, black headliner, sport springs, and ipod interface

And some introductory pics. Was able to clean the car and snap a few pics afterward. 

The day we got her:
Family by devinbarnas, on Flickr

and after wash pics:
Welcome Home by devinbarnas, on Flickr

Flipper by devinbarnas, on Flickr

Dey 17s by devinbarnas, on Flickr

Nose by devinbarnas, on Flickr

Night Light by devinbarnas, on Flickr

Dupa by devinbarnas, on Flickr

Only mod so far - black washer fluid cap (carried over from the wagon)
Gen3 x2 by devinbarnas, on Flickr

Potential by devinbarnas, on Flickr

Interior:
Fast Forward by devinbarnas, on Flickr

Pit Controls by devinbarnas, on Flickr

Bob the Knob by devinbarnas, on Flickr

Brand New by devinbarnas, on Flickr


Thanks for looking
-Devin


----------



## 1.8t gtilove (Nov 15, 2007)

I've watched you bring a lot of unique ideas and knowledgable threads to the community over the years be it swapping parts between models or complete one off ideas so it will be fun watching you start all over on something so new to you and the rest of us! Good luck and show us what you got! 😉


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

Can't wait to see what you have in store for the car Devin. 

Did you end up selling the Neuspeed wheels?


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks Matt. The ideas are already sprouting and consuming my mind, trust me. 

I still have the Neuspeeds for sale (You want em?Make me an offer!  ) 

I will probably test fit them on this car to see if I like it, but I don't like running wheels without suspension and am not ready to jump into buying suspension so soon. A lot of 8V owners are running 19's on their cars and it doesn't look bad, but I still think I am more interested in an 18" based on the size of the car, and my preferene for lighter setups. I weighed one of the current OEM 17's pictured on the car, and its 45# combined, so its already 2lbs lighter than the Neuspeed 19's are - while still light for a 19 I don't want to go up. If they never sell, they may end up on the car, but Id prefer to sell them and get something newer.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

Gotcha. And no, I picked up a set of Audi Q5 wheels and jumped on the closed out ZII's haha. I wanted the OEM+ look again. I just figured they'd probably look really good on the A3. I'm not sure how the A3's are, but I know the VWR springs on Mk7 GTIs and R's lower a decent amount. But you'll end up with coilovers I imagine.


----------



## leftygibsonplyr (Feb 16, 2006)

I love the interior...really, I love the whole car.  

Hope to see it soon buddy. :thumbup:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi, I'm Christof, and I am here for the gang bang.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

:wave:opcorn:


----------



## 1.8t gtilove (Nov 15, 2007)

I feel like this project is going no where.........:laugh:


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

1.8t gtilove said:


> I feel like this project is going no where.........:laugh:



Just following your lead 

Posting from Japan right now (Kyoto) - so many incredible audis and cars in general here. Including a papaya s3 hatch! B8 rs4 avant, copious w211 e63/55 amg wagons, lots of my personal dream cars. When I get home though, I will start with a debadge in the rear - excluding the rings, and some vcds tweaks. I got my cable in right before I left, but had no time to plug it in. Also I have some clear laminx headlight film to put on to try and preserve these lenses from the get go. My old passat was starting to discolor and it was breaking my heart. Not a very exciting start but at least it's something! Get off my back Chris! 

Also hoping to get a baseline 1/4 mile pass in the next two weeks, if I can sell the wheels I will start looking into software.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

The key to preserving the headlights is keeping the car garaged and constantly waxing them. My headlights have 148k on them now and aside from rock chips and pitting, they're not yellow or faded at all. My car did use to sit outside all day at work. Now it happens to be garaged a lot both at home and our garage at work, but keeping wax on them is the key. 

What's out in Japan? Vacation or work?


----------



## Fizzboy7 (Feb 20, 2003)

Nice purchase! Love the color and wheels. Hope you keep it stock.
So one can get the sport suspension on the base model? Or did you get the springs as an accessory? I like the lowered look with the smaller wheels.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Milk - good to know. I already have the film so it will go on. But I will start waxing the cc's since that's the car that stays outside. In Japan for vacation. Tokyo first and now Kyoto, awesome place, we are loving it. 

Fizz - the premium trim is available with sport suspension as an option. $250 I think the add-on price was. The description in the buyers guide and audi brochures indicate a 15mm drop, and stiffer rate, but they don't disclose the spring rate. Also, ECS lists three rear sway bars on their website, a base 19, a 20mm for "sport suspension", and a 21mm for the S3. I don't know if the sport suspension includes this 20mm rsb so I am going to get under the car and cross-ref the part #'s. Since audi calls it suspension and not just springs, I am hoping that ecs is right and the $250 option got me both. The same goes for the front sway bar. 23 vs 24mm. 

Thanks for the post, the car won't stay stock but won't stray too far from oem plus. Similar to my passat, the modding will progress slowly. I have a weird relationship with the 17's. They look cheap and are small but at the same time I wanted a bare bones Quattro a3, and I like that this trim is available with them. They will make for the perfect winter set regardless. And they are easy to clean. I already laid down some wheel wax on them so cleaning them is quick and painless so far.


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

I didnt want to start modding the car a lot either. APR intake, billy boat downpipe, and APR stage 2+ tune and the car is perfect. SOOOOOOOOO much more enjoyable now and still retains stock drive ability.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Spoooolin said:


> I didnt want to start modding the car a lot either. APR intake, billy boat downpipe, and APR stage 2+ tune and the car is perfect. SOOOOOOOOO much more enjoyable now and still retains stock drive ability.


I don't doubt that, haha. 

Does the billy boat dp mate to stock catback? From the pictures I saw on moddedeuros I think it was, it was hard to determine.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## Jaber (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks to Travis for the help, the first few VCDS tweaks were a success! Was able to make the seatbelt warning inactive, needle staging on startup, and oil temp in all DIS menus. Next challenge will be to make the MMI screen not pop up as a default. I find myself at night closing it a lot, and would like to have it pop up only when I ask it to. Hopefully this is possible, need to do some digging. 


Gauge Cluster Video


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Had some time after work today to jack the car up and look at the sway bar(s). What I found was to my surprise/liking. 

Rear Sway Bar Part #: 5Q0 511 305 BE, approx. 21.8mm OD at the center of the car. 
Front Sway Bar Part #: 5Q0 411 303 R, approx. 24.4mm OD near the front endlink.​
According to ECS's website this means my sport-suspension A3 premium Quattro has the Audi S3 RSB, and Sport suspension FSB. I would have though my car would have the 20mm bar, but not the "BE" bar. If anyone reading this has an S3 and upgraded their RSB, I would love for them to post the part # of their stock bar to see if mine is truly the same. Same goes for any non-sport suspension A3's. 

ECS Link to A3 Sway Bars
*
***EDIT: I have since confirmed that the bars on my car, are indeed identical to OEM S3 Bars. Thanks to Rick for confirming part #'s for me****

Since I had the car up on a jack - I also decided to test fit the Neuspeeds I have for sale. 19x8, et 45. They fit quite nicely, and with a drop I think they would look pretty good. I didn't quite fall in love, but I didn't quite hate it either. At this time I will still keep them for sale, but if they ever go on it won't be without suspension. 

Rse test fit by devinbarnas, on Flickr

Rse test fit by devinbarnas, on Flickr


----------



## leftygibsonplyr (Feb 16, 2006)

oh man. those looks nice on there buddy. :thumbup:


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

I agree. I like them on the A3.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

DBVeeDB said:


> Had some time after work today to jack the car up and look at the sway bar(s). What I found was to my surprise/liking.
> 
> Rear Sway Bar Part #: 5Q0 511 305 BE, approx. 21.8mm OD at the center of the car.
> Front Sway Bar Part #: 5Q0 411 303 R, approx. 24.4mm OD near the front endlink.​
> ...


Good information on the stabilizer bars. Love the matching coats with the significant other, the lotus grey color, and the Neuspeed wheels on the car.

Since you have the Neuspeed wheels off, do they indicate where they were made? Tried to e-mail Neuspeed asking for such information but no response.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

I promise the coat color thing wasn't planned! We both just like dark green and sometimes that happens. I am really starting to love this color more and more. My friend Jon and I traded cars on a quick cruise, and seeing the car on the road is a little different than looking at it parked. I really enjoyed the uniqueness to it. For the first time this morning, I finally saw another Lotus Grey A3 on the road. I waved and he didn't. 

I will check the backside of the wheel tonight, as well as the pamphlet they include with each wheel to see if I can get an answer for you. :thumbup:


----------



## GodBreaux (Aug 24, 2014)

DBVeeDB said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I recently picked up a new A3 and wanted to introduce myself. I got the car at the beginning of the month and have been loving it so far. The dsg and gen3 combo are very peppy, and I cannot wait to enjoy the journey of ownership with her. It is my first Audi, and my first new car. So I am thrilled to start this process from day one. I have been on the forums since '07, and have fallen in love with vw/audi cars. I met my fiance and numerous friends through the hobby and community, and I am happy to start expanding it with this car.
> 
> ...


Nice dog. 

Oh and nice car too. :beer:


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

^^ Haha, thanks - she has come a long way since we got her. <3 her to death

Untitled by Devin Barnas, on Flickr


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

A3_yuppie said:


> Since you have the Neuspeed wheels off, do they indicate where they were made? Tried to e-mail Neuspeed asking for such information but no response.


The only thing stamped on the rear face of the hub is "A.P.S. INC." Which I believe is a legal name for Neuspeed? And there is no manufacturing data given in the pamphlet. Camarillo CA ( Neuspeeds HQ location) is stamped on the original packaging and boxes. Sorry! I don't think the answer is easily identified on the product. Is it possible they are made in house?


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

DBVeeDB said:


> ^^ Haha, thanks - she has come a long way since we got her. <3 her to death
> ic:


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Planning to go to the track next Wed. Hopefully will get a few passes in to get some baseline times. If any locals want to join in on the fun, let me know.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

DBVeeDB said:


> Had some time after work today to jack the car up and look at the sway bar(s). What I found was to my surprise/liking.
> 
> Rear Sway Bar Part #: 5Q0 511 305 BE, approx. 21.8mm OD at the center of the car.
> Front Sway Bar Part #: 5Q0 411 303 R, approx. 24.4mm OD near the front endlink.​
> ...


Where on the RSB is the part number? Middle of the bar, or near an end-link toward one of the rear wheels?

I am almost at 15K miles, at which time I will have my car up to rotate the tires, so I am curious about this too.

I have a Premium+ with Sport Package, so I don't know whether the suspension parts would be the same as a Premium with Sport Suspension.


----------



## joselovr6 (Mar 19, 2012)

DBVeeDB said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I recently picked up a new A3 and wanted to introduce myself. I got the car at the beginning of the month and have been loving it so far. The dsg and gen3 combo are very peppy, and I cannot wait to enjoy the journey of ownership with her. It is my first Audi, and my first new car. So I am thrilled to start this process from day one. I have been on the forums since '07, and have fallen in love with vw/audi cars. I met my fiance and numerous friends through the hobby and community, and I am happy to start expanding it with this car.
> 
> ...


I like that lotus grey color, and the black headliner looks good. Awesome pics too, by the way!


----------



## Ryegor (Feb 26, 2008)

Every time I see your thread, I subconsciously read "I am Divine". I have nothing against, just expressing  and congratulations, Devin!


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

A3_yuppie said:


> Where on the RSB is the part number? Middle of the bar, or near an end-link toward one of the rear wheels?
> 
> I am almost at 15K miles, at which time I will have my car up to rotate the tires, so I am curious about this too.
> 
> I have a Premium+ with Sport Package, so I don't know whether the suspension parts would be the same as a Premium with Sport Suspension.


The rears label is visible from underneath, near the center of the car. I used my cell phone camera to take a pic and then I read the label off the image. My label's writing faced the front of the car.

For the fsb, the label was on the driver's side, and you can see it through a small window/opening in the subframe. I used the same cell phone pic strategy and was successful. 

Thanks Joselov and ryegor!


----------



## CadiGTi (Mar 1, 2007)

*Lincoln Motor Co*

Devin, out of curiosity, what is your interest in Lincoln? I have a buddy in De that has about a dozen classic Lincolns in his collection so I get to drive some of them from time to time. I am not a fan of the newer Lincolns, but, I did see the Continental prototype in NYC and was blown away.

I worked for Michelin in the 90's in Detroit and was at Wixom plant for final day of Lincoln Mark VIII production. Lincoln was a good customer of Michelin and they were Michelin's first OEM fitment in the USA (Lincoln Mark III and Continental for 1970). 

Ed


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Ed,

Glad you noticed! I have always liked the brand, and their image/identity seems to have resonated with me. I don't know much about the cars before the mk8, but I always appreciate seeing an old Lincoln. When I was 16, my parents told me I could have any car I wanted, with one caveat - I just had to pay for it myself  As a kid who loved cars, and had a lot of exposure to them growing up from my sister's boyfriends, family friends, and my older cousin i had this diverse appreciation for all cars. I was around civics and imports, and mustangs and camaros depending on who I was with. Then Id go to a classic car show or cruise night another weekend. It made me realize that no matter what the brand - car guys were the usually the same. I am getting off track here but the point is - when it came time for me to decide on a car it was difficult. My friends had Hondas, evos, mustangs, a mk3 supra, a 5.7 grand cherokee, our "group" all had something - and I wanted to be different. So I started looking into luxury sedans. And with my budget at that time, insert my obsession with the Lincoln LS that depreciated a lot. A car was 40k new and with 30k on it it was 17 grand. It was a car that to me, flew under the radar and was underrated. It shared the dew98 jaguar chassis, it had a European derived V8, it was rwd, it was classy, and it was capable (enough for me) but most importantly it was different. Nobody at my high school had one, or wanted one. It was a nice car for a kid like me to have, and it made a statement. When people hear Lincoln they think "grandpa" and this car had so much more personality that is deserved recognition, so that's what I gave it! I am not an attention seeking person, I dont like the spotlight but that car got so much unique attention when I owned it. and it really set the stage for so much of my car-hobby later in life. Because of that thing, I have always respected Lincolns, and the banner in my garage and avatar logo is kind of my way of saying I will never forget my "first" car.  It has also fed my obsession for trying to take the less beaten path, and modding/owning cars in a certain kind of way. 

That being said, the new continental looks awesome, and I think that Lincoln has done a great job of maintaining their image. I still love when I see a black town car, or a mark8 cruise by (werent those the FIRST domestic car to come standard with hid's?) I have already decided I would buy another LS one day, just waiting for the right time. 

here is a pic of the LS I had:









It had magnaflow catback, custom intake, SCT Xcal dyno tuned, '00 rear diff swap (3.58 instead of stock 3.31), Eibachs, and some LSE/cosmetic changes. The car was so fun to drive and could hang with a lot of my friends' cars, but it was always more comfortable to ride in.  God do I miss having a rwd V8 haha. So there you, go i like Lincolns because of my first car.


----------



## Jaber (Oct 14, 2013)

I wouldn't mind seeing more pics of the LS :laugh:


----------



## CbutterK (Feb 27, 2015)

DBVeeDB said:


> Ed,
> 
> Glad you noticed! I have always liked the brand, and their image/identity seems to have resonated with me. I don't know much about the cars before the mk8, but I always appreciate seeing an old Lincoln. When I was 16, my parents told me I could have any car I wanted, with one caveat - I just had to pay for it myself  As a kid who loved cars, and had a lot of exposure to them growing up from my sister's boyfriends, family friends, and my older cousin i had this diverse appreciation for all cars. I was around civics and imports, and mustangs and camaros depending on who I was with. Then Id go to a classic car show or cruise night another weekend. It made me realize that no matter what the brand - car guys were the usually the same. I am getting off track here but the point is - when it came time for me to decide on a car it was difficult. My friends had Hondas, evos, mustangs, a mk3 supra, a 5.7 grand cherokee, our "group" all had something - and I wanted to be different. So I started looking into luxury sedans. And with my budget at that time, insert my obsession with the Lincoln LS that depreciated a lot. A car was 40k new and with 30k on it it was 17 grand. It was a car that to me, flew under the radar and was underrated. It shared the dew98 jaguar chassis, it had a European derived V8, it was rwd, it was classy, and it was capable (enough for me) but most importantly it was different. Nobody at my high school had one, or wanted one. It was a nice car for a kid like me to have, and it made a statement. When people hear Lincoln they think "grandpa" and this car had so much more personality that is deserved recognition, so that's what I gave it! I am not an attention seeking person, I dont like the spotlight but that car got so much unique attention when I owned it. and it really set the stage for so much of my car-hobby later in life. Because of that thing, I have always respected Lincolns, and the banner in my garage and avatar logo is kind of my way of saying I will never forget my "first" car.  It has also fed my obsession for trying to take the less beaten path, and modding/owning cars in a certain kind of way.
> 
> ...


Good for you! I am a closet Lincoln lover myself(hope to come out of the closet at some point, Growing up in the 80s with few V8 Mercedes in our garage, I've been a fan of V8 RWD sedans since teenager. My 1st car was an MB E230(Euro model). Anyways, through the years, I've been wanting to get an LS as a project car, but due to my addiction to speed, I always ended up with smaller faster cars. The closest I got is my current project, the Infiniti Q45 with a 4.1L V8. Hope to get an LS someday(trying to convince my Girlfriend that we need yet another spare car,:banghead and tune it to be like an M5 or E55, with a lincoln badge. LOL.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

CButter, I am here to help you when you want to come out  Also, not sure if you knew this or not, but I an Mr.Jetta on audizine, and I think we need to hang out. Didn't realize you were also on both forums. 

For my next LS I want to get a gen2, preferably '05-'06. Everyone has always talked about it, but never done it - I want to put the 4.2 s/c s-type R motor in the LS, with either a custom 6speed, a built 5R55S, or the Jag trans. I am pretty sure I can get the LS harness to power the jag motor. Otherwise standalone should be used. getting the Jag harness to talk to the Lincoln chassis harness will be too difficult. Uggggggh If you could make a refined 450-500 hp LS it would be so nice. I wish I had the space!. The LSX swap has been done, and I think the ford modular. So its time for someone to bring in the distant cousin's motor. (even though Jag motors scare me, I just love the cross-DNA idea of it all). Look at the engine bays side by side and tell me it wont work. 

If I had the space I would already have the LS.


----------



## CadiGTi (Mar 1, 2007)

*DEW98*

The DEW98 had a lot of buzz around it back in the day since it was pretty much a ground up RWD brand new platform (not a tarted up Ford). It was delayed 2 years as it was supposed to be out for the 1998 MY. It was pushed out until 2000 to work through engineering issues.

My neighbor back in Farmington Hills, Mi was the #3 guy at the Lincoln Wixom plant. He would get to drive to proto-type and pre-production cars home for the night and weekends. I do remember him having a pre-production Mark VIII with the HID headlamps and taillamps. I think that was around the '96 or '97 model year and that really made the car stand out after dark. 

The Mark VIII was not a big sales success for Lincoln. They had a lot of competition from Lexus, Acura (Legend coupe), and GM had the Eldorado, and Riviera. They also had some persistent (steering wheel) shake issues with the Mark VIII. Ford blamed it on Michelin, took Michelin off the program late in the Mark VIII's life and sourced Goodyear. It was not a tire problem, so the high warranty claims for shake persisted. If I remember correctly, the knuckleheads at Ford finally realized it was a steering gearbox issue, and that was finally corrected in the Mark's final year of production (very typical of GM and Ford back then....blame supplier, delay root cause analysis until final year of production). 

The LS seemed to a relatively decent product, especially the 6 cylinder. I know the 8 cylinders had overheating issues due to tight engine compartment packaging and insufficient cooling system. The LS still looks good today with its' clean european lines.

Ed


----------



## CbutterK (Feb 27, 2015)

DBVeeDB said:


> CButter, I am here to help you when you want to come out  Also, not sure if you knew this or not, but I an Mr.Jetta on audizine, and I think we need to hang out. Didn't realize you were also on both forums.
> 
> For my next LS I want to get a gen2, preferably '05-'06. Everyone has always talked about it, but never done it - I want to put the 4.2 s/c s-type R motor in the LS, with either a custom 6speed, a built 5R55S, or the Jag trans. I am pretty sure I can get the LS harness to power the jag motor. Otherwise standalone should be used. getting the Jag harness to talk to the Lincoln chassis harness will be too difficult. Uggggggh If you could make a refined 450-500 hp LS it would be so nice. I wish I had the space!. The LSX swap has been done, and I think the ford modular. So its time for someone to bring in the distant cousin's motor. (even though Jag motors scare me, I just love the cross-DNA idea of it all). Look at the engine bays side by side and tell me it wont work.
> 
> If I had the space I would already have the LS.


Yup. I was aware you are also Mr. Jetta. We didn't have the best start, so wanted to make sure you knew I appreciate your input. I'm also looking at 05-06 LS. What's funny is that we seem to have similar tastes in cars that are a little unique. I also had a 2011 VW CC, in white gold metallic(traded it for the S3), almost had a Passat wagon, had a few 6 Cyl Jags(never had the R). The R motor swap sounds great, but I like the idea of Coyote Voodoo Cross-Plane Flat-Plane motor, if just for the sound it will make! But I'm sure it will be out of my budget range. Perhaps the 3.5 ecoboost will be a more economical way to make power, since they seem to like boost. That with the 6 speed tremac will be awesome on the LS, IMHO. My Q45 project is strictly restoration & style, so the 4.1L will stay stock. Will probably bag it at some point. But I got it for my girlfriend's spare car(she's a realtor, so puts on a lot of miles), so can't go too crazy. My other cars are too new and/or pretty dialed in to what I want for now, so I am itching for something I can go crazy with, and LS seems like a good candidate for cost effective way to have lots a fun!


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

I think we can move on and get along without issue  - All great ideas, and I like the plan of action on the Q45. I was just telling my fiance how "rare" q45's are. I will say there were a TON in Japan when I visited though, I was surprised to see that. Somewhat related to your sound comment on the coyote, I have also considered doing ITBS on the gen 3's 3.9. They make kits for the jag AJ motors, so I am sure those will work. Just a matter of determining if that motor is the right motor for it. I think it revs decently high for a V8, but I am not sure if the stock heads, cams, and exhaust are up to it. Just brainstorming 


Related to the A3: I received a pm asking about my sport springs after posting the sway bar info. I could not locate a part # on the coils when I was under there. Maybe it was too dark/dirty or they werent visible. So I called Audi, and using my VIN they were able to get me a part # for front and rear oem "sport" springs. And a price.... :banghead:

Front: 5Q0 411 105 FF -- $182/each
Rear: 5Q0 511 115 LG -- $158/each

SO - For the small one time fee of $680 a non-sport suspension A3 can upgrade to oem sport springs. Granted these are call your dealer prices, but still! The option was $250 when ordering the car, so now that we know that gets you the S3 sway bars, and springs. Definitely a good value. 


In other news, I dissected the A3's stock intake to try and determine what, if any aftermarket intake I want to buy to prepare myself for an upcoming tune down the road. A lot of aftermarket kits are utilizing one or both air inlets from the grill to cool the intake, so I wanted to see if the stock does as well. For what most companies are asking for an intake, it seems a little steep (for me). To my surprise, the A3's inlet shroud uses only the passenger side inlet, and to add to this most of that air escapes out the backside through a few cutouts. Any residual cold air then heads towards the airbox. See pics below:

With the cover removed, you can see where the air will exit into the bay after entering from the front:

A3 stock Intake by Devin Barnas, on Flickr

With the shroud removed, you can see the driver side is solid. 

A3 stock Intake by Devin Barnas, on Flickr

Close up of the area that looks like it could be cut/dremeld out easily. 

A3 stock Intake by Devin Barnas, on Flickr

Like the mk7 gti, the inlets are both open on the front, but the drivers side is unused in stock form. 

A3 stock Intake by Devin Barnas, on Flickr

Thanks to the vortex Member *Longfella, he has confirmed the MK7 Golf R also does not use the drivers side cutout, and I am waiting to hear back from an S3 owner. (CButter can you check yours maybe?) The OEM A3 part # is:

5Q0 129 254 B - I cannot find anything online suggesting that different ones are used. My only other guess at this point is that the RS3 might have a unit with more airflow, or a hot climate region car. Middle East, Africa, etc. but this is just a theory. Part of me also is hesitant about hacking it up if the OEM did it for a reason. But if most aftermarket intakes are using both without fail, maybe we are ok. :thumbup:


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Was able to get to the track last night. (against all weather odds apparently) The strip managed to be on the very edge of an all afternoon rain situation in Chicago. Went with three other local VAG guys and had a blast. Reading Motor Trend, and other various reviews I was anticipating a 14.2-14.4 run out of the car. I went home very happy with a best at 13.908 @ 97mph w/ a 2.07 60ft time. Made 9 passes total. 6 of them were 13.9 so the car was consistent and did not show any signs of slowing down with additional passes. Temp was high 40's all night. car had 1/4 tank of gas. 

Some basic things I learned:
- 2 runs I did not use launch control, 1 was in D, the other pass in S. Both yield 14.5sec @ 97mph, but with 2.3 sec 60 ft's. (Launch control works!)
- 1 Run with a passenger yielded a 14.1 @96 (a testament to the 100lb = .1 sec rule of thumb)
- 5 runs in "S" mode, using launch control
- 1 run in Manual mode, using launch control, shifting earlier. 

The beginning of the launch feels a little laggy, but once the turbo spools and the car is moving, its MOVING. It does not give up in 3rd+4th either. It has a very nice pull all the way through. I was blown away with how manageable and smooth the power delivery was. The car performed effortlessly and was very refined. I am more than happy with the results, and am glad to have a sub 14 baseline to start with. 

Video (so quiet): 
A3 track visit by Devin Barnas, on Flickr

Track visit by Devin Barnas, on Flickr

A3 track visit by Devin Barnas, on Flickr


Added an in-car video, and rear bumper clip. both are very quiet haha. All you can seem to hear is the 3.2 tt I was racing each pass. 

2015_Audi_A3_Trackvisit_stock by Devin Barnas, on Flickr


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## Jaber (Oct 14, 2013)

Nice times Devin! Wish I could of came out, but not much time after work nowadays for fun stuff 

So.... when is the tune coming?  Break into low 13s, maybe high 12s? :wave::laugh:

What did Stephan run in the GLI?


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Jaber said:


> Nice times Devin! Wish I could of came out, but not much time after work nowadays for fun stuff
> 
> So.... when is the tune coming?  Break into low 13s, maybe high 12s? :wave::laugh:
> 
> What did Stephan run in the GLI?


Thanks. Most stage 1 A3's are seeing 12.7-12.9. So I think low 13's would be a safe estimate. I will prob start with a stage one file and determine after that if upgrading is something I wanna do. 

Stefan's best was a 14.8. It was in the mid-high 40's, and his "summers" were enjoying that temperature very much. We had some scary wheel hop and no matter what we tried we just couldn't get off the line in his car.


----------



## CadiGTi (Mar 1, 2007)

Nice work Devin!


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

Solid results..

What software you going with?


----------



## GodBreaux (Aug 24, 2014)

Does this model have a back up cam?


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

FLtrooper said:


> Solid results..
> 
> What software you going with?


Waiting to see what UM comes up with. Either them or GIAC it seems. Do not think I will be rushing into any performance bolt ons after hitting a 13.9 I am pretty pleased with stock output. Hoping as the market matures and more downpipes become available, I will be able to upgrade to a stage 2 file at the same time I buy that stuff. :thumbup:



GodBreaux said:


> Does this model have a back up cam?


It is an add-on option for the premium trim, and it is separate from the navigation. the camera was $1,400 so I told myself if I have been using my own eyes and mirrors to back up the last ten years of driving... why should I stop now.  There is a thread on audiworld where a few guys have been installing a $170 aftermarket kit with good success. If I ever really want it I would probably just do that.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Added one more video. First time uploading something from the gopro - pretty user friendly setup


----------



## CbutterK (Feb 27, 2015)

*Yup. My S3 has the same P/N 5Q0 129 254 B*



DBVeeDB said:


> I think we can move on and get along without issue  - All great ideas, and I like the plan of action on the Q45. I was just telling my fiance how "rare" q45's are. I will say there were a TON in Japan when I visited though, I was surprised to see that. Somewhat related to your sound comment on the coyote, I have also considered doing ITBS on the gen 3's 3.9. They make kits for the jag AJ motors, so I am sure those will work. Just a matter of determining if that motor is the right motor for it. I think it revs decently high for a V8, but I am not sure if the stock heads, cams, and exhaust are up to it. Just brainstorming
> 
> 
> Related to the A3: I received a pm asking about my sport springs after posting the sway bar info. I could not locate a part # on the coils when I was under there. Maybe it was too dark/dirty or they werent visible. So I called Audi, and using my VIN they were able to get me a part # for front and rear oem "sport" springs. And a price.... :banghead:
> ...


I took a dremel to it & opened up a hole on the driver side. Feels like I got extra 20HP... Not.  But considering that the factory set up has a HUGE opening in the back of the passenger side right behind the opening on the front, I figure it couldn't possibly hurt to open up the hole in the front driver side...


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

^^ I agree Chad. I am still debating how I want to set up an intake, but I will most likely be carving out the driver's side section whatever it is I do. 

Took a quick 30 min to debadge the car tonight. I felt the rear was a little cluttered and we are very happy with the results. Used a heat gun, plastic razor, and goo gone. Then followed it with some 3M polish, and wax. No residue or "trace" as far as I can tell yet. Thanks to Dom for the help :heart:

Before - 










After!


























Next on the list will be my lamin-x covers, one discrete/personalized decal, and the start of my exhaust project. Just waiting for some finalized plans and some stuff to arrive. But a subtle and oem+ like cat-back is in the works. 

Thanks for checking in


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Small update - Decided to carve out the intake shroud openings. Used a drill for the corners, and a dremel to do the rest, then sanding, grinding, and a little razor blade for tough spots. Came out great. No noticeable difference in power, but I swear the turbo spool up noise has gotten a bit louder. I seem to be hearing a lot more of the DV and spool. 

Untitled by Devin Barnas, on Flickr

Untitled by Devin Barnas, on Flickr

Also, I have been working on my custom/OEM + exhaust project for a while and am finishing up gathering parts and running through some ideas. I will be retrofitting an S3 catback exhaust onto the car. Retaining the use of the valves and converting the quads to duals to fit the A3 base valence. 

S3 Rear Muffler by Devin Barnas, on Flickr

Turns out the S3 ovals fit the A3 valence exceptionally well, so I will most likely run those. Was able to unbolt the rear hangers and get a feel for how it will look. 

Untitled by Devin Barnas, on Flickr


Once I decide on how I will execute the 2 >1 rear merge, and finalize wiring for the valves. I will post a full witeup with part #'s and my processes! Stay tuned for updates.


----------



## leftygibsonplyr (Feb 16, 2006)

YYYYYYAAAAASSSSSSS. 

Exhaust project is looking good dude. I love the S3 tips. Like you said, they fit exceptionally well. :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## CbutterK (Feb 27, 2015)

Devin, Just a thought. I don't know which of the duel pipe lines up to the cutout on the balance, or if either of them line up, but if one does, couldn't you just use a turn down tip on the other pipe that doesn't line up, and tuck it flush bythe bottom of the valance so that it's not visible, but still functional? I almost feel like that could be the most cost effective way(no cutting or welding of any pipes) of retaining the valve functionality while giving it a duel look with quad pipes. You can always join the pipes past the valve, but you are now reducing the max flow by 50%(did we argue about something like this before?:laugh, and the pipe might have to stick out too far, before you even get the tip on it? I'm sure you'll come up with a perfect solution, but thought I offer up a free(cheap) solution, if possible.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks Lefty - if I go to Tan maybe you can cruise with me for the project?

Chad

You are spot on - The outer tips align perfectly with the A3 cutouts. I measured both center to center and the length is almost identical. You can also use the taillight dividing line as a ref point to the tips' center on an A3 and S3 and determine its close. Mounting points for the hangers are also identical on each box, so im not worried about the length. My tips were hacked off the S3 box for shipping so they need to be welded back on anyway, if the length is an issue it will be adjusted then. I also want them tight in the cutout area, so a small adjustment may be needed. 

I hear you about the turndowns for the inners and thanks for bringing it up, I am debating this method currently. 

*I like:* the independent paths for air for flow and assumed acoustics, the cost, and simplicity of install. 
*I don't like:* the lack of finesse, fumes dumping under the car, potential visibility from the back of the car and a "cheap approach" mentality. The A3 valence goes deep, im not sure how well the gas will dump down and exit as opposed to swirling in the rear bumper area. When valves are open, there is still flow out of the quiet side, to have one set go straight out and another path go down might also have a drawback. 

I guess I am looking for a more one-off way to do it, and a clean fabricated way to really prove its custom. I like being the odd-man out so doing it the merged way means being different. So with the current plan

*I like:* Originality/above comment, all fumes exit past the bumper, b7 rs4 reminiscent, well executed.
*I dont like:* Any unintended disruption of sound/flow, performance drawback, extra cuts, welds, and therefore cost. 

I plan on making the transition 45* or smoother if possible to minimize interruption. But any other insight to either design, function or even a new idea, please let me know, I am open to options, and of course making this the best design possible. There are a lot of cars that use valves these days, and most of them have a single inlet muffler with a dual outlet, and some of them do share a post-valve exit path. So I am not too worried, but still want to consider the cons. 

I will retain the center resonator from the S3's oem midpipe. My goal is get the car to stock S3 sound levels, and after I get a downpipe, figure out where to go from there. My guess is a DP and S3 cat-back will be the perfect amount of volume for me. And none of this will break the bank like some of the kits will that are currently on the market. The amount of cost for change in sound is too steep for me. 

:thumbup:

-Dev


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

*Exhaust Stage 1 Complete!*

Stage 1 of my exhaust project is about 80% complete! Stage 1.5 will involve me finalizing the wiring and hooking up a switch to the valves, as well has spraying the rear muffler black for a more sleeper look. However, the OEM s3 catback is on and I am loving it. Currently valves are stuck open, so air is exiting all four paths at all times. The tone has increased. Lots of deep bass and a nice smooth exhaust note throughout the rpm range. By far the best part is the dsg shift. Not too farty - but a nice gargle on heavy load shifts, and a nice "thump" on light throttle shifts. 

I also FORGOT to bring the S3 tips with me to the welder :banghead: So we decided on using a magnaflow 3.5" tip instead. Same ones I had on my Passat, but I love how it came out. When I do a downpipe in the future, I may try out the S3 tips at that time. But for now I am happy with this. 

Below are some pictures of the setup, as well as a video I put together to try and show the sound. It is not a HUGE change. But just what I was looking for. I am less than $400 into this project so far, so not bad there either. Once I have the valves functioning and a DP I think this catback will be a great way to control sound. 

On the lift, you can see we cut the inners and clocked them, so they would curve up, then down and not interrupt the valved side. We decided welding up the two two together could result in unwanted flow effects and maybe even sound. So we left them independent. The goal was to not see the turndowns when the car is on the ground. 
A3 exhaust project by Devin Barnas, on Flickr

Success, Tips still need a bit of alignment I know, Will fix that when I paint and install valve wiring. 
A3 exhaust project by Devin Barnas, on Flickr

Fits the oem valence well










Video: ( I recommend headphones, otherwise not much is heard)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iascu03iZTQ&feature=youtu.be 

This weekend I will build the harness, and I am waiting on a switch from BKS tuning to control the valves. All my parts are almost in. If anyone has any technical questions regarding the sizing, weight, cost, etc of this setup please ask! I probably have documented more info than any reasonable person wants to know. 

Big thanks to Tan for the welding, Mike R. for the companionship, Chad for the additional insight on the pipe routing, and Nick D. for the video assistance. Also, I want to thank Ricky for the S3 catback from his car. 

Stay tuned for some updated pictures/videos.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

Looking good!


----------



## leftygibsonplyr (Feb 16, 2006)

yyyyyyaaaassssss. Looking good buddy. :thumbup:


----------



## CbutterK (Feb 27, 2015)

:wave::thumbup::beer:opcorn:


----------



## fife78 (Mar 16, 2005)

Nice choice of tips! 

What kind of luck have you had with BKS? They are in Germany, correct?


----------



## paul51686 (Jul 30, 2010)

*Closing the MMI screen*

Hey Devin, I bought the 2015 A3 few months ago. I believe you can just hit the button to close the screen while the car is on. After that, the screen will stay closed by default even when you turn on the car until you hit the button again.

You seem to pretty car savvy so I was hoping you could help me with a few things on this car. i'm looking to replace all the interior light bulbs with led white bulbs. any idea how to remove the dome light (the lights where the sunroof button is) and the back seat lights? Thanks.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

fife78 said:


> Nice choice of tips!
> 
> What kind of luck have you had with BKS? They are in Germany, correct?


Hey good to see you in here! As soon as we held the tips up to the bumper I wasn't upset with myself for forgetting the S3 tips at home. I fell in love with these right away. I will let you know how BKS works out, its my first time using them. 

Paul --

I have tried closing the screen and shutting off the car and then restarting. The screen always pops up for me when im in the car. On a side note, I do like that when its down, and a phone call comes in it pops up, after I end the call it goes back down. Kinda nice! Not sure on the dome lights as I haven't messed with them yet. I would just get a non-marring pry tool and poke around. That's how all my previous VAG cars have been. Sorry, I cannot say for sure. But after having my loaner that had OEM leds I do kind of want them as well. 

Got the tips aligned today a little better, and painted the entire catback black for corrosion delay and a more oem+ look. Love how it came out!










Also, forgot to update the thread for this but during my 5k service I asked the dealer about a click I had been hearing at the front wheels on low speed maneuvers and parking. Turns out the car needed two new wheel bearings up front, @ 4,200 miles. Thank god for warranty!


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

It has been about 2 months since my last update. I have been just driving the car and enjoying the new S3 catback, but have started to desire a little more sound so I began to research downpipes. Decided on USP's 3" catted DP for the A3Q/S3/GolfR mqb cars. Just got it in last night and looked it over. I am pretty impressed with the interior weld quality and build. The price was just right for this, considering USP's catted version is about the same as others' catless DP's. I am excited to get this on in the next few days and I will update with a video at that time for a sound check. My guess is the car will sound almost identical to an S3 with a downpipe. 










Interior weld before the cat - 










What I like most about the USP piece is they provide you with an O2 extension as well as an adjustable bracket for the subframe mounting points. This should make install a bit easier and help keep things ideally aligned. 

In other news, I purchased 034's subframe mount insert. As advertised - no additional NVH or unwanted side effects. the violent engine rocking on certain traffic situations or immediate throttle releases i was experiencing are gone. I was most concerned with how sloppy the car felt from the factory when it was indecisive on what gear it wanted. This mount has essentially eliminated this. Also, the launches and downshifts are now crisp and firm. Throttle response has also improved. The wait from gas pedal to a moving car seems to have been sliced in half. The other thing I like about this mount is that it prevents wear by not allowing things to move around as much. Great product at a great price point. :thumbup::thumbup: Will probably end up getting one of these for the 6MT CC we have. 










A Spulen airbox > turbo hose (pictured above) is also going on, along with an AFE drop in filter to complete my intake setup. After these parts get one I will most likely look into software with more detail. Still not crazy about this TD1 dilemma. 

Thanks for checking in, and come back soon for some videos of the DP installed.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Downpipe Installed! Thanks to Colin for the help this weekend both with installing and burning through a good amount of fuel during our night of test driving. Car sounds great, I am very pleased with the change in tone. The Valves at the rear make more of a difference now from quiet/loud, and the DSG shift's sound GLORIOUS. Here is a vid and a few images. Also installed the AFE drop-in and Spulen hose. I used a black T-bolt clamp for the airbox side to clean it up a bit as I find those OEM spring clamps to be kind of... ugly. 






https://flic.kr/p/zxQ8Xw


----------



## aj8 (Aug 28, 2014)

I bought the doggone mount insert on your recommendation and it does result in crisper shifts, particularly when performing a quick stop/go. There is a noticeable increase in vibration on engine start and when giving moderate or greater throttle inputs, albeit minor but still noticeable. I think it's a good addition at a fair value.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

The NVH is certainly a subjective thing. I noticed almost no change. My past few cars have been poly, rubber, or solid mounts though, so my benchmark for what is smooth might be a bit lower. Either way, I am very happy with it. Thanks for the additional insight as others will find it helpful :thumbup:


----------



## mroberte (Dec 18, 2014)

Where you able to get the exhaust valves hooked up to the center switch area? Getting the Audi Drive select activated tomorrow at the dealership, wonder if you'd be able to control via the ADS system if you figured out where the valves wires plug into whichever harness. Car sounds GREAT! Hopefully getting my AWE exhaust system installed this weekend!


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Mroberte, - I am STILL waiting on my switch (auto hold) from BKS tuning. I have emailed a few times and heard nothing. So if I dont hear back soon I will cancel the order and maybe come up with a new idea. I will update the thread when I do, but for now, the valves are still being operated via a manual toggle switch that hangs out by my OBDII port.


----------



## mroberte (Dec 18, 2014)

Be interested in how you wire this all up. Need to do something similar electrically for my rear view camera to turn on. I still can't get over how amazing your car sounds, awesome job and am looking to get the USP DP too now based on your install/vid!


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks mroberte - I am going thorugh Paypal to see if I can get my $$ back or a new unit. I have not received it still and its been almost 6 weeks.  I was really looking forward to it, so hopefully the problem is solved. If it ever comes in I will provide a write up of install/wiring. 

Been almost two weeks since the Downpipe install and so far so good. Car sounds great still - no rasp or unwanted evolution of noise. I do need to maybe move a heat shield or adjust a few things, as I have a slight rattle now after the car is driven. Sounds like a loose bolt or vibration/scrape at idle if the music is off. You can only seem to hear it from inside the cabin. Either way, the car feels very strong now under boost. Very satisfied. 

When I choose to get this car, color was a big factor, Lotus Grey stole my heart, and one of the reasons is it is always different in certain light/conditions. Today is one of those days, so I took a few pics to take advantage of fallen leaves. Enjoy.





































^^ If anyone knows how to set these inner housing signal bulbs as DRL's, PLEASE let me know. I dont mind the LED strips when headlights are on, but I hate them as DRLS. I prefer ambers. If I can get them to turn on when the switch is on "0" position and DRL's are enabled via MMI, Once my parking lights are on, headlights, etc I dont mind the strips. If I cannot figure it out in VCDS I might have to wire them up differently. Please provide insight if possible. 

-Devin


----------



## leftygibsonplyr (Feb 16, 2006)

Nice pictures buddy. :thumbup: I love that color as well.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks lefty

Last night/this morning I added the CTS turbo muffler delete. Install was a little annoying, but all in all not too bad. Its raining today, so I cannot hear any difference in spool/turbo noise, maybe when the windows are down. Had to use a small amount of grease to keep the oem compressor gasket from falling out, as well as the CTS o-ring from coming out during install. Not really sure if this does anything, throttle response seemed better. But I cannot definitively say one way or the other. I will try to get some more footage this weekend of both the exhaust setup, and turbo noise. 



















Took a quick video from the interior today. This is with rear valves open. Recap, mods are: USP 3" catted DP, OEM S3 catback, converted to dual exit, AFE drop-in, air-shroud carved, Spulen intake hose, CTS Turbo Muffler delete. Stock software. 

https://flic.kr/p/zxQ8Xw


----------



## 1.8t gtilove (Nov 15, 2007)

Time for an update :wave:


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Dear 8V A3/S3 owners & friends, 

Over the past few weeks I have been doing some soul searching and thinking - it looks like the A3 will be leaving me and going to a family member as an opportunity has surfaced. As a result all the parts I JUST bought installed, are going to be available for sale. Please refer to this FOR SALE THREAD if you are interested in any of the parts. Pretty much everything is for sale. All relevant pictures are located in this thread and I can always email/Text more if you would like. PM or post if you have any questions. 

The car is not for sure gone yet. But the parts are off and paperwork is underway. This car is an absolute blast to drive and I will miss it very much. My brief time in this forum/8V community has been very enjoyable as well. Kinda sad to see it go since I spent months researching and deciding on this car. But this is life! Now these great parts can go to other passionate owners at reduced prices. 

Thanks


----------



## leftygibsonplyr (Feb 16, 2006)

Oh man. opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

DBVeeDB said:


> Dear 8V A3/S3 owners & friends,
> 
> Over the past few weeks I have been doing some soul searching and thinking - it looks like the A3 will be leaving me and going to a family member as an opportunity has surfaced. As a result all the parts I JUST bought installed, are going to be available for sale. Please refer to this FOR SALE THREAD if you are interested in any of the parts. Pretty much everything is for sale. All relevant pictures are located in this thread and I can always email/Text more if you would like. PM or post if you have any questions.
> 
> ...


That's a little sad to hear. Good luck with your new opportunity and new vehicle.


----------



## fife78 (Mar 16, 2005)

You're buying Nate's wagon?


----------



## mroberte (Dec 18, 2014)

DBVeeDB said:


> Dear 8V A3/S3 owners & friends,
> 
> Over the past few weeks I have been doing some soul searching and thinking - it looks like the A3 will be leaving me and going to a family member as an opportunity has surfaced. As a result all the parts I JUST bought installed, are going to be available for sale. Please refer to this FOR SALE THREAD if you are interested in any of the parts. Pretty much everything is for sale. All relevant pictures are located in this thread and I can always email/Text more if you would like. PM or post if you have any questions.
> 
> ...


Hey Man! Sad to hear, but your next I'm sure will keep you happy/busy! As for the parts, if you have the downpipe, I'll send you money asap!


----------



## Jaber (Oct 14, 2013)

Now I need to peak out my window to see what's next ic:


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Jaber said:


> Now I need to peak out my window to see what's next ic:


:laugh::laugh::wave:

S3 exhaust came off last night, along with all its wiring. I really loved this mod and will miss it a lot. Next owner will have a nice unique set up :thumbup:


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

fife78 said:


> You're buying Nate's wagon?


If he ever puts it up for sale i just might haha. I dont think hes getting rid of it


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

New car arrives tomorrow, and the A3 is staying in the family! - I will still be on vortex so feel free to post here for questions if you have them. Thanks to the A3 community for the brief time I was here! Happy dubbing everyone. 

And I still have the S3 CBE and some stock tips left if anyone is interested in either, let me know.


----------



## robopp (Aug 5, 2012)

DBVeeDB said:


> New car arrives tomorrow, and the A3 is staying in the family! - I will still be on vortex so feel free to post here for questions if you have them. Thanks to the A3 community for the brief time I was here! Happy dubbing everyone.
> 
> And I still have the S3 CBE and some stock tips left if anyone is interested in either, let me know.


What are you switching to?


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Se post #34/37 in this thread. I found/bought a 2006 Lincoln LS V8 - Sport. Been waiting a long time to get into one again, and this one was perfect. I am excited to be with rwd and a V8 again. :thumbup:


----------



## mark1689 (Jan 2, 2016)

DBVeeDB said:


> Se post #34/37 in this thread. I found/bought a 2006 Lincoln LS V8 - Sport. Been waiting a long time to get into one again, and this one was perfect. I am excited to be with rwd and a V8 again. :thumbup:



sorry to hear about this huge downgrade. at least you are happy?


----------



## Jaber (Oct 14, 2013)

DBVeeDB said:


> Se post #34/37 in this thread. I found/bought a 2006 Lincoln LS V8 - Sport. Been waiting a long time to get into one again, and this one was perfect. I am excited to be with rwd and a V8 again. :thumbup:


In4Updates.


----------



## CbutterK (Feb 27, 2015)

DBVeeDB said:


> Se post #34/37 in this thread. I found/bought a 2006 Lincoln LS V8 - Sport. Been waiting a long time to get into one again, and this one was perfect. I am excited to be with rwd and a V8 again. :thumbup:


Ahh... You beat me to it! Although, I ended up buying a RWD twin Turbo sedan and sold my S3 to a good friend. The S3 was a great car, but my needs necessitated a larger 4 door car that could be tuned to 700+hp, lol. The 2016 BMW M3 is a monster, but I do miss the AWD traction... alot. I should be back in the Audi game once the New RS3 or TT-RS comes out. Enjoy the LS and send me some pics once you are done with the mods!


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Jaber said:


> In4Updates.


Just walk over you lazy A$$. haha its in the garage. 



CbutterK said:


> Ahh... You beat me to it! Although, I ended up buying a RWD twin Turbo sedan and sold my S3 to a good friend. The S3 was a great car, but my needs necessitated a larger 4 door car that could be tuned to 700+hp, lol. The 2016 BMW M3 is a monster, but I do miss the AWD traction... alot. I should be back in the Audi game once the New RS3 or TT-RS comes out. Enjoy the LS and send me some pics once you are done with the mods!


Congrats on the Bavarian. Seems kinda like a cop out though.  I was WONDERING where you have been! Yes, I beat you to it. I found a great LS - but it was bought out of state, so my dad looked it over for me and gave me his stamp of approval to buy it sight unseen. He is not as picky as me, so the car has showed up and already has some things that need to be addressed. (it overheated as soon as it got off the delivery truck, so I putted home and its been sitting since last night) Haven't even put 5 miles on it! :banghead: Looks like a suspension refresh, and maybe some exhaust work needs to be done too. oh DARN - i have to fix exhaust on a V8! haha. Once I start a thread up on LVC or LLSOC I will link you in. She needs some work, but for now I am up for the challenege. I have wanted another LS for so long that I am not gonna let some typical LS issues change my mind.


----------



## Jaber (Oct 14, 2013)

DBVeeDB said:


> Just walk over you lazy A$$. haha its in the garage.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the Bavarian. Seems kinda like a cop out though.  I was WONDERING where you have been! Yes, I beat you to it. I found a great LS - but it was bought out of state, so my dad looked it over for me and gave me his stamp of approval to buy it sight unseen. He is not as picky as me, so the car has showed up and already has some things that need to be addressed. (it overheated as soon as it got off the delivery truck, so I putted home and its been sitting since last night) Haven't even put 5 miles on it! :banghead: Looks like a suspension refresh, and maybe some exhaust work needs to be done too. oh DARN - i have to fix exhaust on a V8! haha. Once I start a thread up on LVC or LLSOC I will link you in. She needs some work, but for now I am up for the challenege. I have wanted another LS for so long that I am not gonna let some typical LS issues change my mind.


overheating? Does it have a GTI waterpump? 

Congrats  I'll go over there one day to take a peek.


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

*Down pipe*

Hey, I'm from chicago as well. Mt prospect to be exact. I am picking up a a3 this week actually and am wondering if you are selling the downpipe? id be interested in it. also, when you were making the s3 exhaust did you ever think of switching to the s3 rear valence? Im planning on doing that but i read in some places that its possible and in some that its not... any insight on this? mine will the non s-line but will have sport package,

Thanks!!


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Kamil Pawlak said:


> Hey, I'm from chicago as well. Mt prospect to be exact. I am picking up a a3 this week actually and am wondering if you are selling the downpipe? id be interested in it. also, when you were making the s3 exhaust did you ever think of switching to the s3 rear valence? Im planning on doing that but i read in some places that its possible and in some that its not... any insight on this? mine will the non s-line but will have sport package,
> 
> Thanks!!


Howdy neighbor. Come visit me and Jaber sometime!  We are in DP. 

Congrats on your A3! The downpipe has already been sold. I have my Spulen throttle body hose w/ T-bolt clamp left though, and the S3 catback (complete) still available. I can also help install if you are interested in either :thumbup:

I did not want to run quad tips on the car, and I preferred the valence style of the base A3Quattro. I just dont think a 4 cylinder needs 4 exhaust tips, too aggressive for the size of the car and looked busy to me. So it was all based on preference for me. 

If I remember correctly, the S-line valence requires a different rear bumper than the the base A3. But I am not positive. It appears that the S-line valence extends further past the exhaust tips than the Base version (on the outside of the tips it keeps going closer to the edge of the bumper, aka the valence looks longer). The bumpers are for sure different. Notice the orientation of the reflectors is swapped, just like the S3's bumper. Also the shape is more aggressive on the skirt section of the bumper on the S3/A3-Sline. I believe the S3 bumper is shared with the A3S, but just the valences between your future A3 sport and an S3/A3S will not be swappable. Again, you will have to confirm for sure. I looked into swapping the A3S valence on my car and seem to remember needing the bumper too.


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

DBVeeDB said:


> Howdy neighbor. Come visit me and Jaber sometime!  We are in DP.
> 
> Congrats on your A3! The downpipe has already been sold. I have my Spulen throttle body hose w/ T-bolt clamp left though, and the S3 catback (complete) still available. I can also help install if you are interested in either :thumbup:
> 
> ...


ahhh darn:/ guess ill be swapping rear bumpers but as a final touch after everything. but darn, what kind of downpipes did you have again? also did the throttle body help with anything? throttle response I'm guessing. Also i like the s3 cutback butt I'm a loud type of exhaust guy. i love the DSG fart. how do you think a muffler delete would sound? if that doesn't sound good i was looking at the billy goat tbe exhaust. 

you seem like you know a thing or two about the a3 so if anything id be going to you to help install or do some **** to the car haha I'm always down to meet new people!! maybe you can help me with some install like downpipe! always good to have someone that has more knowledge then you to help!


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

*a3*

also any groups around here with audi's or just an A3 group???? its a long shot but you never know


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Kamil Pawlak said:


> ahhh darn:/ guess ill be swapping rear bumpers but as a final touch after everything. but darn, what kind of downpipes did you have again? also did the throttle body help with anything? throttle response I'm guessing. Also i like the s3 cutback butt I'm a loud type of exhaust guy. i love the DSG fart. how do you think a muffler delete would sound? if that doesn't sound good i was looking at the billy goat tbe exhaust.
> 
> you seem like you know a thing or two about the a3 so if anything id be going to you to help install or do some **** to the car haha I'm always down to meet new people!! maybe you can help me with some install like downpipe! always good to have someone that has more knowledge then you to help!


Car had a USP catted 3" downpipe. 

TB hose is a smoother pipe opposed to the accordion style OEM hose. Probably more appearance oriented mod. 

The S3 exhaust is controllable for when you want it louder, and after the downpipe and even a resonator delete it will get louder. 

Billy boat will sound good, but if you want sound, you'd be overpaying to get it. 

DP install is manageable. There is a vw/audi meet at streets of woodfield on Sunday mornings, also one in Lincolnshire on Sunday mornings. Those are the two I have attended.


----------



## mroberte (Dec 18, 2014)

Just got the DP installed this weekend and man a WORLD of difference. Car is completely a new beast and QUICK! Definitely louder and meaner with the AWE exhaust. Shaved about a second off my 0-60 times! Thanks again! 

Some quick 0-60 runs


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks for the update! And nice videos - did you film that in Chernobyl? HAHA. My god that road scares me. Excellent tire spinning off that second launch. Sounds good :thumbup: The boost response is amazing after the DP install isn't it?


----------



## mroberte (Dec 18, 2014)

DBVeeDB said:


> Thanks for the update! And nice videos - did you film that in Chernobyl? HAHA. My god that road scares me. Excellent tire spinning off that second launch. Sounds good :thumbup: The boost response is amazing after the DP install isn't it?


LOL, basically it was an old Military Base . It was only like 6PM too, can't wait for summer! The Boost is crazy, plus with this JB1, I feel like I'm going to get in trouble hahaha. Here is the cold startup, its so much louder! Thanks again Devin!


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

mroberte said:


> LOL, basically it was an old Military Base . It was only like 6PM too, can't wait for summer! The Boost is crazy, plus with this JB1, I feel like I'm going to get in trouble hahaha. Here is the cold startup, its so much louder! Thanks again Devin!


Could you maybe do a outside shot of the car driving?? I'd like to hear the car!!


----------



## mroberte (Dec 18, 2014)

Kamil Pawlak said:


> Could you maybe do a outside shot of the car driving?? I'd like to hear the car!!


Ya I'll try and do that this weekend depending on the rain.


----------



## DarthVWer (May 18, 2015)

Nice build going on here!


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

*magna flow tips*

Devin do you have the part number for the magna flow tips that you got?? I like them a lot


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Kamil, 

I do not off-hand, sorry. They were in stock at my welder's. So I i didnt get the box or invoice to grab the #. 

My CBE is still available for sale though... including those tips- Just a short drive away 

EDIT:

https://www.magnaflow.com/automotiv...pact-european/double-wall-slash-cut/products/

I believe they are the #35225 part. 

2.5" inlet, 3/5" outlet, dual wall slash cut style. :thumbup:


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

*Downpipe install*

So i did my muffler delete.. and well im not liking it that much haha no sound at all. I think im gunna order the billy boat tbe. they have a deal on modded euros and i can get the whole exhaust for 1250. How hard is the downpipe install? I know the catback is easy but what about the downpipe? Im kinda scared taking off the driveshaft haha how did you get yours on?


----------



## aj8 (Aug 28, 2014)

Kamil Pawlak said:


> So i did my muffler delete.. and well im not liking it that much haha no sound at all. I think im gunna order the billy boat tbe. they have a deal on modded euros and i can get the whole exhaust for 1250. How hard is the downpipe install? I know the catback is easy but what about the downpipe? Im kinda scared taking off the driveshaft haha how did you get yours on?


I did this install by myself on a lift. It's not overly difficult, but removing the stock DP is a chore do to the kinks and cat size. There's also numerous small bolts and fittings to remove along the way with limited access and precious little space to work. Took me about 5 hours, with 3.5 going toward DP removal.


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

aj8 said:


> I did this install by myself on a lift. It's not overly difficult, but removing the stock DP is a chore do to the kinks and cat size. There's also numerous small bolts and fittings to remove along the way with limited access and precious little space to work. Took me about 5 hours, with 3.5 going toward DP removal.


Ahhh so doing it on my jack stands in my driveway its not such a good idea...


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

AJ8 is exactly right. I would allow 4-5 hours even if you are on jacks. The hardest part is limited space when unbolting the stock brackets that hold up the cat section, and then moving the motor to allow the driveshaft to shift off and over to the side. I used a 2x4 to keep the motor "moved" when I did it alone. Otherwise a friend nearby helps. 

Getting the DS off and on isnt too bad, assuming it stops in a decent spot. What you don't want is one of the three bolts being at the 12'o'clock position for loosening/tightening, it is harder to access the hardware this way. I got lucky with all three being at 10, 2, and 6. Otherwise - a good set of extensions, swivels, and socket wrenches should do the job just fine. 

I would spend money on a good downpipe and then build a custom CBE, but that's just me. the TBE prices are just insane for what is already a very good stock exhaust. Most of the sound, (as you now know) is coming from the catless DP anyway.


----------



## stiggysaurus (Jan 29, 2011)

did you ever receive the switch from BKS? Did you ever wire the exhaust valving?


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

DBVeeDB said:


> AJ8 is exactly right. I would allow 4-5 hours even if you are on jacks. The hardest part is limited space when unbolting the stock brackets that hold up the cat section, and then moving the motor to allow the driveshaft to shift off and over to the side. I used a 2x4 to keep the motor "moved" when I did it alone. Otherwise a friend nearby helps.
> 
> Getting the DS off and on isnt too bad, assuming it stops in a decent spot. What you don't want is one of the three bolts being at the 12'o'clock position for loosening/tightening, it is harder to access the hardware this way. I got lucky with all three being at 10, 2, and 6. Otherwise - a good set of extensions, swivels, and socket wrenches should do the job just fine.
> 
> I would spend money on a good downpipe and then build a custom CBE, but that's just me. the TBE prices are just insane for what is already a very good stock exhaust. Most of the sound, (as you now know) is coming from the catless DP anyway.


Ive talked to a few other members and they got away without moving the motor to take off the stock downpipe. Im really skeptical on moving the motor. All they did was unbolt the drive shaft. 

Also i got the billy boat TBE for a nice 1150. Which in my opinion was a STEAL. Since the parts alone are about 1700 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Kamil Pawlak said:


> Ive talked to a few other members and they got away without moving the motor to take off the stock downpipe. Im really skeptical on moving the motor. All they did was unbolt the drive shaft.


The edge of the shaft where it meets the output flange is lipped. The output yoke also protrudes into the DS flange a bit. I am not saying they are wrong, but there was NO WAY to move the shaft to the side without either the shaft moving backward then over, or the motor moving forward to allow the shaft to move sideways. You asked me how I did it, and thats how I did it. Yo could unbolt the driveshaft at the haldex and lower the entire DS out of the car completely, . Even if you did this, the motor side flanges were still lipped, and it would get hung up before dropping out. (so it would still need to be pulled back. Which without a lift, or having the car on 4 stands pretty high, I am not sure how it would be done. 

I unbolted the torque mount to allow the motor to swing, monitoring any lines/wiring to make sure nothing was stressed during the movement(s). With one arm keeping the motor forward, the other arm was able to dislodge the DS and swing it to the side. The motor swings by design with the stock mount. 

If you are skeptical, then take it to get installed. Not sure what else to tell you... DIY's I referenced and my method involved swinging the motor a bit. If you find another way, by all means do it and share. But you asked me so Im telling ya. Have you crawled under there yet to see what you are working with? It might make more sense once you see how the DS and Transaxle meet. 



Kamil Pawlak said:


> Also i got the billy boat TBE for a nice 1150. Which in my opinion was a STEAL. Since the parts alone are about 1700


That price is good. My opinion (which is just that - my opinion) is that any decent money spent on a CBE is gonna be out of preference. The OEM design is not that restrictive and the sound can be obtained more cheaply, if desired. But congrats on your steal deal regardless. 


Stiggy- You have a PM


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

DBVeeDB said:


> The edge of the shaft where it meets the output flange is lipped. The output yoke also protrudes into the DS flange a bit. I am not saying they are wrong, but there was NO WAY to move the shaft to the side without either the shaft moving backward then over, or the motor moving forward to allow the shaft to move sideways. You asked me how I did it, and thats how I did it. Yo could unbolt the driveshaft at the haldex and lower the entire DS out of the car completely, . Even if you did this, the motor side flanges were still lipped, and it would get hung up before dropping out. (so it would still need to be pulled back. Which without a lift, or having the car on 4 stands pretty high, I am not sure how it would be done.
> 
> I unbolted the torque mount to allow the motor to swing, monitoring any lines/wiring to make sure nothing was stressed during the movement(s). With one arm keeping the motor forward, the other arm was able to dislodge the DS and swing it to the side. The motor swings by design with the stock mount.
> 
> ...



Yeah I think ill just unbolt the motor so it swings forward. Its just a few bolts, Ill be doing the install tomorrow morning. Ill jack it up tonight and take a look so i get a picture on how to do it.


----------

